
Choose your own environment - stephenr
http://www.stevestreeting.com/2016/10/04/choose-your-own-environment/
======
stephenr
Honestly this is refreshening to hear someone else say.

Not only does it focus on using the tools that suit you best (OS,
editor/ide/tools), it also covers the same theory on project
libraries/frameworks/language(s).

